# Premium SMS



## Helmut Lorscheid (18 März 2004)

Hallo

ich habe dieses Forum eben erst gefunden. Ich bin Journalist und
möchte gerne erfahren, ob mal jemand gegen den Betrug mittels
Premium SMS geklagt hat?

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Helmut Lorscheid

[email protected]


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2004)

Die Meldungen häufen sich.
Da das alles noch sehr jung ist, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass schon eine Klage durch ist.


----------



## sascha (18 März 2004)

@Helmut Lorscheid

Sie haben PN.


----------

